

Arduino against Arduino: Founders argue about the company - ReadToLearn
https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=de&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.heise.de%2Fmake%2Fmeldung%2FArduino-gegen-Arduino-Gruender-streiten-um-die-Firma-2549653.html

======
ingenieros
Could somebody shed some light on this? The only thing I took away from the
poor translation is that one of the four original founders changed the name of
his own manufacturing company from Smart Projects SRL to Arduino SRL. The
article states "The central point of contention is where the future official
Arduino boards are made" However, why would this be an issue with a project
that has always waved the open hardware flag? Everybody from Sparkfun,
Adafruit to Spark.io have based their own boards on arduino's architecture so
why is this all of a sudden become an issue? Io non ho capito

~~~
Kliment
The way I understand it, Smart Projects, who is a hardware manufacturer that
currently exclusively manufactures the official Arduino boards, is trying to
take over the brand in fear that the actual Arduino management is going to
drop the exclusivity and allow other manufacturers to make offical boards.
They've renamed Smart Projects to Arduino SRL and made an arduino.org to
compete with arduino.cc. The real Arduino, which is a US-registered LLC is
claiming, seemingly with good reason, that this is a trademark violation and
dilution of their brand. That's what this is about. While they've never had a
problem with compatible and even direct copies of the DESIGNS they've always
strongly defended the right to CALL their products Arduino. This is now under
threat as their exclusive manufacturing partner is trying to cut them out.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
Hmm, not sure how to feel about this. I've always liked that Arduino was made
in Italy and so it feels like a more ethical purchase than most electronics.

------
IshKebab
They're running on mindshare momentum these days. I don't think the Arduino
platform has really improved at all in the last 3 years.

mBed is far superior at this point in almost every way.

~~~
beatboxrevival
I do agree that Arduino hasn't really kept up with the competition. There are
tons of alternatives doing interesting things - Raspberry Pi, Beaglebone,
Tessel, spark.io, Teensy, mBed. My personal favorite has to be Teensy product
line. Hard to beat an ARM Cortex-MO+ for $11
[http://www.pjrc.com/teensy/teensyLC.html](http://www.pjrc.com/teensy/teensyLC.html)

~~~
tzs
The $13 TI Tiva Series C LaunchPad model EK-TM4C123GXL is worth a look if you
are looking at the Teensy.

------
ChuckMcM
Ah the divisive influence of money to be made. And who gets to make it. I was
expecting something like this to happen eventually as Arduino and IoT were
becoming pretty intertwined and every hyping IoT as the next big thing. There
is money to be made in the brand. I lot of money if played well, not a lot if
the brand is destroyed. And it has always seemed to me that the Arduino
founders were leaving a lot of that money "on the table" as folks like to say.
That is not a long term stable situation, eventually someone is going to go in
and try to take the money.

That said, I hope they don't screw it up. There have been folks who did and
allowed folks who were prepared to jump into a fragmented market to come in
and take it over.

